# [OFF] Un portable pour remplacer mon serveur ?

## loopx

Bonjour, 

J'ai récupérer, de mon frère, un portable Centrino 1Go de RAM, etc ... Le portable à une carte graphique grillée et l'affichage ne fonctionne plus vraiment ... (ça déconne totalement .. ça va puis ça va plus ...).

J'ai actuellement un serveur P3 733 (dans une super big tower) qui tourne 24/24. Ce serveur est très light niveau performance et n'a que 256Mo de RAM. 

Dans un premier temps, j'avais pensé faire du portable un serveur de backup (qui pourait reprendre au cas ou l'autre meurt ... car toute ma doc est sur le wiki sur ce serveur ... sans docs, je pourrais avoir quelques souci ^^). Mais, il me vient une meilleur idée .. Pourquoi ne pas utilisé le portable et en faire un serveur ?????? J'y gagnerais probablement en vitesse des services, consommation et aussi, j'ai une batterie qui ferait UPS   :Laughing: 

Qu'en pensez-vous ? J'espère juste que la carte graphique grillée ne va pas faire planter la machine après un temps ...

Le problème, c'est que mon serveur actuel est relié "en série" : 

PCs => SERVEUR => ROUTEUR => Internet

Si le serveur meurt, je n'ai plus le net, plus de DHCP ni de DNS. J'avais utilisé cette architecture pour faire passer tout le traffic PAR le serveur ... de cette manière, je n'ai qu'a gérer les VPN (et routes) sur le serveur ... sans devoir modifier la config du client. J'ai donc 2 carte réseau dans le serveur ... Dans le portable, je n'ai qu'une seule carte réseau ... Il faut savoir que j'ai tout des sous-réseau class C pour la partie serveur-LAN et serveur-ROUTEUR ainsi que server-VPN ... Donc, est-il possible d'utiliser une carte réseau et de lui mettre 2 ip de 2 réseau différent ? Ainsi, je remplacerais mon serveur 2 carte par le portable 1 carte tout en conservant cette connexion en "série" ... Non ?

----------

## Poussin

Salut,

Pourquoi ne pas gérer ton vpn sur le routeur?

Sinon, comme me l'a suggéré Guilc, un switch qui gère les vlan's relié à ton portable et ça peut le faire.

Par contre, attention, un UPS, ce n'est pas juste une batterie   :Rolling Eyes: 

Et les classes IP, ça n'existe plus   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Yep, 

Sur le routeur, je ne peux rien installé : c'est mon ISP qui le gère ... Il y a internet et aussi VoIP ...

Je ne compte pas acheté du nouveau matos, mais je vais un peu regarder le post de guilc.

Boh, jamais joué avec un UPS ... pour moi, c'est un truc que quand tu coupe le courant, bah y en a encore   :Laughing:  (ok, il y a peut être une protection contre la foudre, etc ...).

Les classes IP, pourquoi cela n'existerait plus ? Une C en 255.255.255.0 ... sous réseau => je reste dans un class C mais j'ai plus que 1 réseau  :Smile: 

EDIT: un switch VLAN, ça va me couter un pont j'imagine ...  Vraiment pas moyen de faire cela avec des sous-interfaces ? Car niveau sécu, ce n'est pas vraiment un problème à ce niveau ...

----------

## guilc

Les alias sur une interface ne permettent pas de faire correctement du routage (c'est dommage pour un routeur). D'où les VLAN. Ce n'est pas une problématique de sécurité (le VLAN seul n'est pas un outil de sécurité d'ailleurs, le vlan hopping ça existe...)

Et un switch manageable gérant le 802.1q ça ne coûte pas si cher que ça, ça a bien baissé. Il faut compter une centaine d'euros pour un 8 ports giga de qualité (GS108T)

----------

## Poussin

je dis que les classes n'existent plus dans le sens où on avait les classes A B et C ( et même D et E en fait... mais c'est autre chose...) qui équivalaient aux /8 /16 et /24 (c'est simplifier vu que les classes ne dépendent pas que du mask mais aussi des bits de poid fort de l'adresse)."On" s'est rendu compte que c'était débile et maintenant il peut y avoir des /"n'importequoi". Par exemple, je doute que tu utilises tout un /24 ^^

edit:   :Embarassed:  au fait, désolé pour le hors-sujet   :Embarassed: 

----------

## loopx

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> je dis que les classes n'existent plus dans le sens où on avait les classes A B et C ( et même D et E en fait... mais c'est autre chose...) qui équivalaient aux /8 /16 et /24 (c'est simplifier vu que les classes ne dépendent pas que du mask mais aussi des bits de poid fort de l'adresse)."On" s'est rendu compte que c'était débile et maintenant il peut y avoir des /"n'importequoi". Par exemple, je doute que tu utilises tout un /24 ^^
> 
> edit:   au fait, désolé pour le hors-sujet  

 

Bah, à l'école, il parlait de class C .. et de sous réseau de class C (non, je n'utilsie pas un /24 mais bien plusieurs /26 qui correspondent, globalement, au /24).

Sinon, la class D, oui, ça existe, mais la class E .. à part dans la lingerie, je vois pas   :Cool: 

----------

## loopx

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Les alias sur une interface ne permettent pas de faire correctement du routage (c'est dommage pour un routeur). D'où les VLAN. Ce n'est pas une problématique de sécurité (le VLAN seul n'est pas un outil de sécurité d'ailleurs, le vlan hopping ça existe...)
> 
> Et un switch manageable gérant le 802.1q ça ne coûte pas si cher que ça, ça a bien baissé. Il faut compter une centaine d'euros pour un 8 ports giga de qualité (GS108T)

 

Les sous-interfaces s'appelle en fait des "alias" ? Faudrait que je me renseigne  :Smile:    c'est vraiment domage que ça gère mal le routage  :Surprised: 

EDIT: @guilc : tu saurait me donner plus d'info sur "les alias sur une interface ne permettent pas de faire correctement du routage" ?

----------

## pascuol

pas de souci, j'utiilise un vieux portable sans écran et avec une carte graphique grillée, pareil  :Smile: 

J'ai tout installé a l'aveugle, enfin juqu'au demon ssh et le password puis ensuite terminé en ssh  :Smile: 

Bon sinon j'ai utilise egalement une méthode temporaire avec une seule interface rezo, et j'y connectais mon rezo et le modem, je ne me souviens plus bien de ma solution mais ca tournait nikel, si t'as besoin je ferais un effort de concentration pour m'en souvenir.

Sinon j'ai fini par acheter ceci : http://www.ldlc.ch/fiche/PB00033394.html

ca existe aussi en pciexpress si ton portable n'est pas si vieux, en plus ca te permet d'avoir un rezo en full gigabit  :Smile: , puis plus de probleme de routage toussa

++

----------

## loopx

 *pascuol wrote:*   

> pas de souci, j'utiilise un vieux portable sans écran et avec une carte graphique grillée, pareil 
> 
> J'ai tout installé a l'aveugle, enfin juqu'au demon ssh et le password puis ensuite terminé en ssh 
> 
> Bon sinon j'ai utilise egalement une méthode temporaire avec une seule interface rezo, et j'y connectais mon rezo et le modem, je ne me souviens plus bien de ma solution mais ca tournait nikel, si t'as besoin je ferais un effort de concentration pour m'en souvenir.
> ...

 

Eh, biroute, c'est EXACTEMENT le même en fait :p

J'aimerais connaître le problème exacte au niveau du routage avec les sous interfaces avant d'acheter du nouveau matos ...

----------

## pascuol

bah de mémoire, je l'ai fait, donc plusiseurs ip sur la meme interface dont en fait un ip fixe pour mon lan, et un ip donnée par le modem  :Smile: 

j'ai pas de souvenir d'avoir eu des problemes de routage, tout allait bien.

A mon avis les seuls probleme que tu peux avoir c'est quand tu utilises plusieurs adresse du meme rezo sur l'interface.. :s

tu peux essayer tout de suite, t'auras pas de probleme.

----------

## Poussin

Salut,

Si si les classes E existent(aient...), et sont réservées à l'IANA (240.0.0.0 et suivantes). Les classes, on ne s'en sert plus en faveur des masques: moins de gachi. Et le /26 est juste 4 fois plus petit que le /24   :Wink: 

Bon, pour les alias... Je ne les ai pas des masses utilisés, mais ca me semble foireux.

Une seule adresse MAC pour les différentes interfaces (eth0, eth0:0, eth0:1, ...) et chaque interface a sa propre IP.

Pas de raison de ne pouvoir ajouter des routes vers les différentes interfaces créées. Donc jusqu'ici, je dirais que c'est bon signe.

Niveau sécurité, c'est certain que c'est le bordel. Juste une petite info, ton modem est en mode routeur ou bridge(et c'est ton serveur qui chope l'ip publique)?

----------

## guilc

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Une seule adresse MAC pour les différentes interfaces (eth0, eth0:0, eth0:1, ...) et chaque interface a sa propre IP.
> 
> Pas de raison de ne pouvoir ajouter des routes vers les différentes interfaces créées. Donc jusqu'ici, je dirais que c'est bon signe.
> 
> Niveau sécurité, c'est certain que c'est le bordel. Juste une petite info, ton modem est en mode routeur ou bridge(et c'est ton serveur qui chope l'ip publique)?

 

les "sous-interfaces" ça n'existe pas, ça s'appelle des Alias IP.

Le problème, c'est que l'alias IP ne crée par d'interface. eth0:0, eth0:1, etc... n'existent pas. Cela est la vision foireuse et obsolète des net-tools, mais ce n'est en aucun cas une nouvelle interface, et ce n'est pas reconnu comme tel par le noyau. d'ailleurs si tu crées tes alias ip avec les outils moderne (iproute2), cela ne crée pas de eth0:0, cela ajoute juste juste une ip sur l'interface eth0 (ce qui est la vision correcte).

De plus, les pseudo "trucs" eth0:0, eth0:1 (qui n'existent pas) ne sont pas utilisables via iptables => TOUTES les opérations pratiquée par interface et pas par sous-réseau ne sont pas possibles. Si tu parles de "eth0:0" à iptables, il va te balancer à la figure un "weird character in interface name". Il n'est donc pas possible de faire de routage entre "eth0:0" et "eth0", cela revient à faire du routage entre "eth0" et "eth0" (super utile...), et là, y a pas mal de règles de forward traditionnelles qui vont commencer à tirer la gueule...

Bref, l'alias ip ça a son utilité (ip failover, vhost par ip par exemple), mais certainement pas pour faire du routage, qui nécessite d'avoir des interface distinctes pour faire les choses un minimum proprement...

----------

## loopx

... interface virtuel (tap0, ...) + bridge (br0) + eth0  .... si on gère bien les services, doit avoir moyen de faire du routage, non ?  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

C'est vrai que réinventer le vlan sans le vlan c'est super optimal mais bon, après tu fais comme tu veux.

----------

## loopx

 *guilc wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que réinventer le vlan sans le vlan c'est super optimal mais bon, après tu fais comme tu veux.

 

Bah, tant que ça me permet d'éviter l'achat de nouveau matériel   :Laughing: 

Il doit bien y avoir moyen quoi ...

----------

